# Gesucht: Video-Analyse-Bibliothek



## Jürgen (13. Feb 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Bibliothek, mit der ich einzelne Bilder aus MKV-, M2TS-,..Dateien extrahieren kann. Am besten wäre, wenn ich parametrisiert angeben könnte, von welchen Minuten ich die Bilder extrahieren will. Z.B. ein Bild der Szene aus Minute 10:03, eines aus Minute 40:23,...

Diese möchte ich im Nachgang analysieren, folglich wäre es gut, wenn diese z.B. als .JPG gespeichert würden.

Gibt es und kennt ihr eine freie Bibliothek, mit der ich das bewerkstelligen kann? Das ganze würde initial als reine Shell-Anwenung laufen, also nichts wildes.

Danke und Grüße Jürgen


----------



## mrBrown (13. Feb 2018)

UU ist OpenCV was für dich, ich weiß allerdings nicht, mit welchen Formaten das von Haus aus läuft


----------



## Jürgen (14. Feb 2018)

Hallo mrBrown,

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe gestern Abend noch diesen Beitrag gefunden: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15735716/how-can-i-get-a-frame-sample-jpeg-from-a-video-mov

Der erwähnt u.a. auch OpenCV und andere Bibliotheken, die alle als veraltet oder wenig / nicht dokumentiert bezeichnet werden. Ich denke, das wäre für mich als noch ziemlicher Anfänger dann eher suboptimal. Stattdessen wird JavaCV genannt, mit dem der Beitragsschreiber seine Vorhaben umsetzen konnte.

Ich schaue mal, ob ich das zum Laufen bekomme. Evtl. gibt es aber auch noch weitere Vorschläge.

Danke und Grüße Jürgen


----------



## mrBrown (14. Feb 2018)

OpenCV und JavaCV werden oft synonym verwendet, da muss man immer ein bisschen aufpassen.
Gibt die "offiziellen" OpenCV-Java-Bindings und JavaCV von bytedeco. Erstere sind mEn etwas besser umgesetzt, letztere dürften aber aktueller und leichter einzubinden sein.


----------

